# Campeche!!!



## J.A.C.K (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Well i am now in Guadalajara (have been for a month).....and am slowly finishing my TEFL course (slowly because schools have just been closed for the second time so course keeps being suspended)......

When i finally graduate I am looking at Campeche as one of my preferred destinations to live and work for 6 months or so.

If anyone has any first hand experience in this area I would love to know the pros and cons of living and working in Campeche.

My main preferences for where i want to live is that to be on the coast (close to nice beaches), not a big city, and not OVERLY touristy but still a place with energy....so any other suggestions in mexico would be great.

any advice would be fantastic!!

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome J.A.C.K.
Your stay in Guadalajara may be even longer yet with the extension of the closures. Nevertheless, I'm sure you will continue to find Guadalajara enjoyable and, perhaps the break in your classes will allow you to explore more of the area outside of the Metropolitan Zone. If you are looking for some cooler weather in this warm month of May, you might want to visit Tapalpa or Mazamitla; both are almost 'alpine' and are popular mountain settings with pine forests and great scenery. Both have small hotels, cabins, eco-tours, etc.


----------

